# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  sleep paralysis and the unknown

## suzieq6963

I am new to this site. I have narcolepsy, so im sure alot of you know what that is. Are there any other narcoleptics on here? Have you guys ever experience sp and hypnagogic hallucinations? Has anyone ever studied the strange similarities between people's expierieces with hypnagogic hallucinations? I wanna know more!

----------


## Shift

It's much more common for narcoleptics to experience SP and for their episodes to be more intense than the average person's. What aspects are you interested in learning more about?

Nearly anyone can and will experience HH. It's rather more common than SP.

----------


## suzieq6963

> It's much more common for narcoleptics to experience SP and for their episodes to be more intense than the average person's. What aspects are you interested in learning more about?
> 
> Nearly anyone can and will experience HH. It's rather more common than SP.



yes but i mean what happens when people have hypnagogic hallucinations. the similarities of what people see. that is what im talking about.

----------


## Shift

hypnagogic hallucinations =/= Sleep Paralysis

----------


## suzieq6963

ya i know. Im talking about hypnagogic hallucinations though....

----------


## Shift

In that case, look into the research of JACheyne at the University of Waterloo

----------

